# Ontario Trails



## Bushwhacker (Jan 21, 2000)

Just to let everyone know, most of the Northern Ontario Trails are now groomed and ready. 
Happy Holidays
Bushwhacker


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I don't think many people can bitch about a lack of snow this year.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jan 21, 2000)

Nope, I would say there should be good running everywhere, at least for awhile.
Bushwhacker


----------

